# Problem with 613 shredder



## cnl390 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a John Deere 870 with a 613 Rotary Cutter. Here is the problem. Last weekend I shredded about a 14 acre field with no problems. This past Thursday I shredded another field for about 1 hour, then 2 hours Friday evening. The field varies, dead grass about 2-2.5 ft tall (thick in some areas, heavy thatch in other).
Any way I went out Saturday morning and after about an hour I noticed it wasn't cutting as well and I caught a wiff of clutch or brake material. I looked abck and the gaurd on the clutch was melting & the clutch was very hot.
ANy ideas on what might have caused this anhd how fix it.
Thanks,
Charles 
San Antonio, TX


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know much about that model, but you might want to try changing the oil in the gearbox, that would be the first thing I would do.


----------

